# Flounder recipe



## CJF

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/baked-stuffed-flounder-recipe/index.html

I followed Altons recipe except i added sauteed mushrooms to the rice and added a cup of blue cheese crumbles and a half a pound of browned baconto the stuffing. it was out of this world!

If someone wouldent mind slappin my pics up i would appreciate it. my computer wont let me embed pics into my posts. 

Thanks!:letsdrink


----------

